
Show HN: Welcome to the Content Revolution - lysthub
https://lysthub.com
======
lysthub
Lysthub is an innovative platform aimed at creating an intersection between
data and popular opinion. We create lysts that defy the traditional "Top 10
List" mold of the internet by breaking up each item into weighted attributes.
We then rely on the voice of public opinion to compare items in head-to-head
matchups to determine our rankings. Our data is 100% crowd-sourced and 100% in
real-time. We are interested in rankings subjective topics that typically
spark debate in every day conversation.

Would appreciate your feedback on the website concept and the user experience.

------
jacobmeziani
Very cool site. Love the breakdown of different categories to determine
something’s overall score. And it’s interesting to see the score you get from
doing a matchup.

